# i can't see videos becouse the link does not work



## bartolomeo_ita (Aug 24, 2005)

i can't see videos becouse the link, of every single file, does not works. i wanna see yer wwii videos, please help me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Try right clicking them and going save target as


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2005)

Ha, I don't even bother with the vids, takes to long to download. Damn you dial up!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

i only download them if the filename appeals to me.......


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, I better make the file names super-sexy then!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

good plan!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmmm...I will call mine "downloadMElanc"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Or call it "Hardcore naked lancs being deeply penetrated by a 20mm!"


----------



## JCS (Aug 27, 2005)

I usually dont bother with them either unless they're under 2MB and have a subject which I'm interested in. Which happens very rarely.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

I just dont bother most of the time. Even if it souds interesting, most of the time I just cant be arsed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

but i still sometimes leave a comment saying nice video, even if i aint watched it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Jeez, even I dont do that lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

well if say there's multiple videos, i'll watch one and comment on that........


----------

